# come fumarsi 3 dischi ultra wide da 9 giga l'uno

## DuDe

Felice come una pasqua, torno a casa con i 3 dischi scsi ultra wide, apro il case, guardo, acc, mi mancano i connettori di alimentazione, vabbe' poco male, saldatore, uno sdoppiatore, e via, monto i dischi nel bay, collego il flat ultra wide, collego le alimentazioni, accendo, e... zap! FLASH! swosh! 3 dischi piu' un controller scsi IBM ultra 160 andati in fumo, perche'? perche' nel fare lo sdoppiatore non ho guardato dove c@zzo avevo attaccato le alimentazioni, avevo invertito la +5V con la +12V i dischi si sono illuminati come il capodanno a piedigrotta!  :Sad: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

pesante...

oltretutto ti sei bruciato una spesa enorme, lo so perchè

anch'io ho dischi e controller UWIDE SCSI 160...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Saranno sì dei bei soldi di spesa :/

----------

